# Post-Baccalaureate Program



## PEF

Entiendo que Baccalaureate es Licenciado/Licenciatura... pero "Post-Baccalaureate"?

Post-Baccalaureate Program 

Programa para después de la licenciatura?? Necesito una traducción formal y no se me ocurre otra cosa.

Any help will do 

Gracias!


----------



## PEF

En algún sitio vi "posterior a la obtención del título universitario".

Entonces en este caso quedaría así (un poco largo): 

Online Post-Baccalaureate Program = Programa de educación en línea posterior a la obtención del título universitario 

Qué opinan?


----------



## fenixpollo

Sí es largo, pero explica muy claramente lo que es. ¿No se podría decir "programa pos-licenciatura" o "pos-título"?


----------



## asm

Para mí licenciado no es lo mismo que baccalaureate. Segun el diccionario, este tErmino es bachillerato. Sin embargo, creo que bachillerato tiene diferentes significados, segun el Area o sistema escolarizado se tenga.
Bachillerato no es un titulo universitario, mientras que licenciatura sI lo es.

Como no quiero hablar por otros, menciono que cuando estudie en la cd de Mexico, hace ya muchos años, la UNAM ofrecIa el "bachillerato". Este programa tenIa 6 años de estudio, lo que en otras escuelas de Mexico le llamaban secundaria (para los primeros tres años) y preparatoria (para los otros tres años).

He llegado a la conclusion de que cuando necesitamos traducir grados o sistemas educativos tenemos que mencionar no solo el nombres sino tambiEn el paIs. Hace un par de años me enteré que en Cuba los alumnos estudian la preparatoria cuando apenas pueden hablar bien (5-6 años), mientras en Mexico son los Ultimos años de la educación secundaria (14-18 años).




PEF said:


> Entiendo que Baccalaureate es Licenciado/Licenciatura... pero "Post-Baccalaureate"?
> 
> Post-Baccalaureate Program
> 
> Programa para después de la licenciatura?? Necesito una traducción formal y no se me ocurre otra cosa.
> 
> Any help will do
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## malidiera

La verdad es que nunca había oido usar el termino Baccalaureate en inglés, pero en francés (Baccalaureát) se refiere al examen de acceso a la universidad, lo que en España llamamos "Selectividad", es decir, una vez superado dicho examen, el título que se obtiene al final de los estudios secundarios.
No creo que el significado en inglés pueda ser tan diferente, daría lugar a muchísimas confusiones.


----------



## fenixpollo

asm said:


> Bachillerato no es un titulo universitario, mientras que licenciatura sI lo es.


 Baccalaureate se refiere a un título universitario, no a un programa de escuela secundaria. Es un sinónimo de Bachelor's degree. 

Puede ser que los programas de licenciatura sean más largos y/o difíciles en un sentido pedagógico que el Baccalaureate/Bachelor's, pero en este caso, es mejor hablar de programas equivalentes en vez de programas idénticos... porque no existen.


----------



## malidiera

ok, entonces en España:

Baccalaureate = Diplomatura / Ingeniería Técnica (plan antiguo de estudios)
                       Grado (plan nuevo)


----------



## ENHARA

¿Por qué no usas el nuevo sistema de Bolonia? 
Títuo de grado= universidad
Posgrado = lo que antes eran masters, expertos universitarios... todo lo de después de la carrera, en resumen. A mi esto me soluciona muchos problemas porque además en Europa a todo el mundo le queda claro de esta forma.


----------



## malidiera

Por eso he puesto que en el plan nuevo se llama "grado", también he puesto la nomenclatura del plan antiguo porque, hoy por hoy, fuera del ámbito universitario mucha gente todavía desconoce los términos del plan nuevo, y porque la mayoría de los títulos universitarios existentes tienen la nomenclatura antigua.


----------



## Raelsb77

El término _posgrado_ o _postgrado_ sería el correcto y se lleva empleando desde hace años, por lo que todo el mundo entendería de qué se trata.


----------

